# GIK Door Panels



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Piddling around and came up with this idea to use GIK panels for my doors on my DVD case. We were trying to figure out a way to get some acoustics back there. Four 4" GIK spot panels, piano hinges and some magnetic door latches later, this is what we have.

   

No... those are not speakers in the wall, merely covers. This was a garage with windows... I had to vent the window openings. It's a bad idea to enclose windows... amazing how much heat build up there is inside those things with the sun beaming down on them for a few hours per day. We were fine until our weeping willow tree died on us and the shade is gone. Waiting on a crepe myrtle to get a lot bigger.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great Sonnie.... Did it help like you wanted?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those do look really nice. Shouldn't your movies be in alphabetical order? Haha couldn't resist.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks awesome! Makes me think something like this would work for windows also...interesting thought.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys... not sure if they do what we want yet, but I am sure Wayne will tell me when we remeasure the Arx A5 speakers. He can compare reflections.

Ha... if I put them in alphabetical order, I won't ever find anything. There are too many letters in the alphabet and I have only learned 29 of them.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That turned out really well - I was wondering how well the piano hinging would work when you described it before. How smooth is the swivel?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's real smooth. I am very pleased with how it all worked out. I got the left side a wee bit tight to close, but it works. Not that I open and close them that much anyway.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Thanks guys... not sure if they do what we want yet, but I am sure Wayne will tell me when we remeasure the Arx A5 speakers. He can compare reflections.
> 
> Ha... if I put them in alphabetical order, I won't ever find anything. There are too many letters in the alphabet and I have only learned 29 of them.


I used to have 3 400 disc changers that I put my dvds in... At first it was just for storage and then eventually I actually used them for playing my movies. I controlled them via HA software and could send the signal from each to a separate zone. Now I just rip them to my NAS and put all the Blurays in the closet.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

That is a great idea, and Shrek seems to be pretty happy about it too.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You know... ole buddy ole pal Shrek has been really cool about everything I have done. 

He LOVES music.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks good Sonnie. Very creative idea and use of the panels.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Good idea Sonnie, and it looks like it turned out nicely. Might be a funny coincidence that just this morning I was sitting at my desk sketching out an idea for a piano hinged window plug with acoustic material on the face!


----------



## robertss1952 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have been thinking about doing something like this for my rack which is mounted on a sidewall near the front of the room. The rack is located in a first reflections point. DW is not really thrilled about covering up the rack...she like all the lights :scratch:

If I were going to put a panel door there it would be with a piano hinge and magnet door latches. 

My other problem is there are two solid wood doors (french doors..no glass) in center of the back of the room. I have been trying to find a way to put panels on them without making holes or other damage to the doors. They are stained and not painted so this makes it tougher.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For those back doors you could install a 1" x 2" or 2" x 2" molding strip on outside edge of the door casing, paint it the same as the wall... or stain it to match the doors. Attach the piano hinges to it and have the panel shut over the door. You need the molding strip to be deep enough to allow the panel to shut flush against the door. You could use a magnetic catch up top if you made the panel taller than the door. That way if someone opened the door it would also open the panel. You would also have to design it around the door knobs/handles.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> For those back doors you could install a 1" x 2" or 2" x 2" molding strip on outside edge of the door casing, paint it the same as the wall... or stain it to match the doors. Attach the piano hinges to it and have the panel shut over the door. You need the molding strip to be deep enough to allow the panel to shut flush against the door. You could use a magnetic catch up top if you made the panel taller than the door. That way if someone opened the door it would also open the panel. You would also have to design it around the door knobs/handles.


Or you could be trapped in the room with no door knobs... Which could be good or could be bad.


----------



## robertss1952 (Aug 10, 2013)

I was looking for a less invasive solution....no screws, nails or glue. My thoughts are to make a large panel with 2" OC703 the size of each door and use an over the door hanger to hang the panels onto the door when the room is in use. Should not be too difficult to make them and cover with black GOM. When not on the doors I could store them behind the open doors against the wall. They would not be visible since the doors would hide them. The doors open into the room from the Great Room and we keep them open most of the time to make the Great Room look less confined. 

Will have to ponder this and run it by the "boss" to see what she thinks.


----------

